

Fast Clicks in AngularJS - joegaudet
http://joegaudet.com/angular/mobile/2013/07/19/fast-clicks-with-angular-js.html

======
hannibalhorn
The 1.1.x branch has support for this already, by basically just overriding
ng-click on touch devices, so you get the fast click functionality by default:
[https://github.com/angular/angular.js/commit/707c65d5a228b44...](https://github.com/angular/angular.js/commit/707c65d5a228b44ab3aea2fad95516fe6c57169a)

------
ha470
We've had a lot of luck using
[https://github.com/ftlabs/fastclick](https://github.com/ftlabs/fastclick), as
well. It's even easier - just add a few lines and all click targets (angular
or otherwise) on the site will be fast clicks.

------
joegaudet
Yeah fair enough, was more about playing around with angular then anything :)

